# crack in frame of 55 gallon aquarium



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi all. I picked up a "deal" 55 gallon aquarium today which was holding water, as I saw with my own eyes. As I was setting it up tonight I noticed a crack in the plastic frame on top. There's a crack on each side in the center brace, which effectively means that the short sides of the aquarium aren't braced by the frame.

For all the trouble I'm going to just to describe it here I ought to take a picture. Imagine taking a saw, and cutting the frame in half width-wise, then gluing it on the top. The top frame is essentially in two pieces.

I'd think it would be important that the sides of tank be supported by the frame. What's your advice?

The nice thing is that I got a good fluvall filter and a stand out of the deal.

Thanks,
Gregg


----------



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

Well, I decided to get a new tank anyway, regardless of whether or not the crack in the frame is a concern. This one didn't come with a top/hood/light. It'd be easy to find one for $20 or so, right? Wrong. I can actually get a used tank (with everything) from craig's list for about the same price as I can order the hood from Ebay.

So nevermind that question.


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

pics would help but i think you shoud be find the most imported part of the fram is the part going aross the middle from front to back as this keeps the glass from bowing


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

If it helps any i have had a center brace on a 55 gallon broken for almost 9 years, maybe more & never had any issues & the tank is still running...As far as the glass is concerned it's standard on a 55 for the glass to be tempered so risk factor of the glass breaking is very low, i'd just keep a eye on the silicone on the sides, tempered glass can bow w/o concern...

Not saying ignore the issue, but i wouldn't panic over it...I'm sure it would be fairly easy to just replace the top framing i think it's around $20- for the part & another $6 for a big tube of all glass silicone...

I saw this in the DIY section back in December, always makes me feel a little better about the "risk" i've taken for almost a decade lol

http://www.wilsonglass.com/Strength.htm


----------



## locomotive282 (Jun 2, 2009)

Any sort of structural flaw in a glass tank is cause for worry. It could be fine for months and then blow out and dump all that water. Most people don't realize than even a 10 gallon tank blowing out is catastrophic, can you imagine a 180! Yet another reason to go acrylic.


----------



## front-fan (Nov 2, 2005)

Why not just replace the frame? My LFS had one for about 15 bucks, I cut the old one off Ã¢â‚¬â€


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

In my opinion--- The top frame is only there to save the trouble of finishing the glass and as decoration. As plastic which breaks easy, there is little structural strength to it. If it were needed, it would not be plastic. Plastic bends much more easily than glass. If the glass is bending enough to break, plastic will not stop it. Make sure the center brace is good and ignore the rest.


----------

